# Diego costume?



## scoobers (Jun 24, 2005)

Has anyone seen a Diego costume that's nicer than this one?

The backpack looks fine but the watch and the outfit look kinda cheesy/cheap, at least in the picture.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

I think the rescue pack is awesome, the outfit OKAY, but the watch? nahh...I'd replace it with another one...but the costume itself isn't that bad at all! But I wouldn't buy it for 40 bucks thats for sure...That, to me, looks to be worth about 20. We saw a Diego costume at Toys R Us about a week ago...but I forget what it looks like..


----------



## lisac77 (May 27, 2005)

Can't you just do..

Cargo shorts
Khaki vest
shirt
"rescue pack" (be creative?)
watch

Perhaps you could even fashion a little badge for the vest.


----------



## JavaBean (Feb 7, 2004)

We bought a vest at Target when it was on sale (it was the Cherokee brand) and then did the iron-on patch with Diego (off the nick jr. website) on the back and front pocket. Got the same colored T-shirt, a pair of blue cargo shorts, a generic watch and this backpack. You can also get this back pack too.. except with shipping it would have been over $24.

I then saw a jaguar costume at Old Navy that I got for DD so she's going to be his baby Jaguar! Super cute. I'm also going to tuck in a pair of binoculars and a stuffed jaguar in the rescue pack for him.


----------



## girlsmamma2 (Jul 12, 2005)

wow what good ideas. my dd wanted to be dora but we got the costume at Target and all the hair kept falling out of the already sparce wig. it was sooooo cheap. she decided to be a princess instead. she wanted to be dora so badly but the costume was really bad.


----------



## scoobers (Jun 24, 2005)

Great ideas everyone, thanks!









I think I'm going to get that plush rescue pack and the patch that JavaBean posted and see if I can find the vest/shirt/shorts somewhere. Anybody have a good online source for those? Or a watch?

Thx!


----------



## messy mama (Jan 14, 2005)

I found a khaki vest here: http://militaryapparel.7p.com/kids_travel_vest.html


----------



## scoobers (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *messy mama* 
I found a khaki vest here: http://militaryapparel.7p.com/kids_travel_vest.html


Oooh, that's a perfect vest! A little pricey but I'm all over it if I can't find anything for less. Thanks!!


----------



## scoobers (Jun 24, 2005)

Anyone seen any less expensive options for the vest? Any suggestions for the watch?

Thx!!


----------



## messy mama (Jan 14, 2005)

I found another one. A little cheaper and free shipping.

http://www.sportsauthority.com/produ...entPage=family

What size does your DS wear?

You can get watches pretty cheap, I think I've even seen them for around $6. at Target.


----------



## scoobers (Jun 24, 2005)

Oh, shoot! That would be perfect but it looks like the smallest size is a medium. I don't see where they have a sizing chart anywhere but I bet it would be too big. My son is 3 but he wears a 5T.


----------



## messy mama (Jan 14, 2005)

Here is a small (size 6) for the same price, but $4.95 shipping.

http://www.armysurplusforless.com/pr...fm?prodID=3291

There is no picture but the brand and description are the same. I would probably call first, just to be sure.

I also found a blog where a woman describes how she made a Diego costume for her son. I'll try and find it and post a link.

Here it is: http://blogs.oc.edu/ee/?/dlovejoy/go_diego_go/


----------

